# CB - Wet Cure vs. Dry Cure. Your preference and why.



## txhawghunter (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a simple question to see what y'all like better.  I plan on doing 4 loins next week and have used both wet and dry. But it's been a couple years and I can't remember which one I liked better.  Guess I should keep better notes.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am the purveyor of the wet-cure method and so I prefer that myself; a lot use the dry cure method with TQ also.  I have to have more control on my salt intake so using the wet cure I can do that, whereas with the dry cure with TQ the salt is much higher.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 16, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I am the purveyor of the wet-cure method and so I prefer that myself; a lot use the dry cure method with TQ also.  I have to have more control on my salt intake so using the wet cure I can do that, whereas with the dry cure with TQ the salt is much higher.


X2


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 16, 2012)

OK this really got me wanting to try some CB and I just read about 30 threads but none of them give much detail on how to do it. I would rather use a wet cure so I want to find a good recipe for that and also smoking temps and times. I have read all different things on this like smoking at one temp until 140 or 150 or 160 IT and also read about starting at a lower temp and gradually increasing every hour or two. I am really confused right now, can someone help?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Since loin is usually very lean, wet brining usually works best, it's good to plump up those cells real well to avoid dryness.
I prefer to cold smoke Canadian bacon and cook it only once.... slice and fry over low medium heat flipping every 15-20 seconds until done (cooks faster and more evenly without drying out).


~Martin


----------



## txhawghunter (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info, seems like wet it is.


----------



## jfsjazz (Sep 17, 2012)

TX,Here is the method I've been using and the results are amazing as well.  Also works for buckboard bacon.Canadian Bacon / Buckboard RecipePork Loin or shoulder (any size) Coat with 1 TBSP of Morton's TenderQuick per lb of meat. (it's okay to go a little over on the cure, but don't underestimate) Rub this into the meat thoroughly.  When the TQ looks absorbed into the meat, coat meat with thin layer of real maple syrup.  Finally, apply a light sprinkle of turbinado, demerara, or brown sugar.Place loin in a Ziploc bag with most of the air squeezed out and place in the fridge as close to 38* as possible. It’s a good idea to double up the bags in case of leaks. The meat will start “juicing” almost immediately; don’t drain out this liquid. Flip the bags over each day. Cure for a minimum of 7 days and to an approximate max of 10 days. The rule of thumb is to cure 1 day for every ¼ inch of meat that is to be cured.  For example,  a 4 inch wide cut of meat will require 2 inches of curing from top and bottom.  Two inches will require 8 quarters or 8 days and I always add one extra day for good measure.  Take loins out of bags and rinse in cold tap water.Test for saltiness by slicing off a couple of pieces of the loin and fry it up to determine if the salt level is acceptable to you.  If it is too salty, place the loin in a 30-45 minute ice bath to extract some saltiness.  Test again to determine if an additional bath is necessary. Remove loin from ice bath and pat dry. Coat with a fresh layer of maple syrup and choice of dark sugar; transfer directly to the smoker.  Alternatively, you can apply your favorite rub or other flavors at this point.  Smoke at 220 - 225* with 2oz wood (maple, cherry or apple).Smoke to 145* internal temperature if you plan on cooking before you eat and 150* if you want to eat it like lunchmeat. Cheers!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 17, 2012)

I dry cure CB with Cure #1 and don't add any extra salt. I have wet cured pork belly with Pops Brine and the bacon came out great. I will try the wet brine next time on CB. I also cold smoke most of my bacon.


----------



## txhawghunter (Sep 19, 2012)

jfsjazz: I think I will do one dry and try brushing it with pomegranate molasses just to try something new.

SmokinHusker: I have never attempted cold smoking.  Here in SE Texas there would probably only be a couple months a year when the temp and humidity would allow it.  It's usually between 85-100 degrees with 95% humidity.  Would have to wait until the dead of winter, but it is on my list of things to do.  Want to try smoking some cheese.


----------



## jfsjazz (Sep 19, 2012)

TX, please keep us posted on how the pomegranate molasses rub works; sounds great!  Good luck with the cheese - it's awfully good too.  Lots of great help with the techniques on this forum.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 19, 2012)

That pomegranate molasses does sound pretty good.


----------



## txhawghunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, there's been a delay!  I had all my ingredients and was ready to start the curing when i got home from work this evening.  Then, my loving wife thinking I would not have time to smoke them due to opening weekend of deer season put them in the freezer this morning.  Got to love her for thinking about me and not wanting the meat to spoil.  Smoke date moved to Oct. 6th.


----------



## retarr (Sep 22, 2012)

I have tried both and prefer wet curing.  If you think about it, dry curing actually turns into a highly concentrated wet cure.  Wet curing also gives you a more consistent product.  A trick I use for both pork belly and loin is a second brine which incorporates fresh water, and maple syrup, honey, brown sugar or anything else to add another level of flavor to the meat. This also removes some of the salt. However, I use turbinado sugar for pork bell so it doesn't burn or turn dark when fried. I also smoke/cook the meat to an internal temperature of at least 140-160.


----------

